# Alum creek



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

How’s the bass bite and is the lake muddy?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

sparkywest28 said:


> How’s the bass bite and is the lake muddy?


Fished the tuesday evening bass tourney tonight 4/24. It took 19 lbs for 1st place with 5 smallies. 2nd place had 17 lbs all smallies. Lots of nice fish brought in. 
Lake was stained in lower end and kinda muddy in middle pool.


----------



## TRAVIS22 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow 19 lbs for 5 fish 
That's just under a 4lb average sounds like nice quality fish


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I heard a 6+ was caught. Was it brown or green? Either way a giant!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Those are good bags. Off their facebook, looks like big was 6.37.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

wow, some real nice fish, These weights will put Alum at the top of the tourney list.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Where can I find information about this Tuesday night tournament?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Fished alum from shore Tuesday. Strong east wind made it a muddy mess on the south end/west side.


----------



## equyst (Apr 10, 2018)

Loving this thread!


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice! With this rain how’s it looking for Friday .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Bustin'bass said:


> Where can I find information about this Tuesday night tournament?


https://m.facebook.com/TECTfishingtournament/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sparkywest28 said:


> Nice! With this rain how’s it looking for Friday .


Just a guess but i dont think the rain we had the last 2 sats will effect the color much being a light drizzle....


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Marshall said:


> https://m.facebook.com/TECTfishingtournament/


Thank you.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

5 fish 19 LBS - Those are some nice smallies - I am sure who ever caught those had a blast.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Fished Alum south pool yesterday evening. Finally my 1st boat trip of the year to play with new terrova. Didn't have a ton of time so only fished one large cove (55 degree muddy water) and then a few main lake points (53 degree muddy water). 1 14.75" eye with some beautiful markings and a couple of missed bites in the cove and 3 chunky smallies out on a main lake point. Talked to 3 other boats who reported tough fishing. DNR was at the ramp doing boat inspections.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Fished Alum south pool yesterday evening. Finally my 1st boat trip of the year to play with new terrova. Didn't have a ton of time so only fished one large cove (55 degree muddy water) and then a few main lake points (53 degree muddy water). 1 14.75" eye with some beautiful markings and a couple of missed bites in the cove and 3 chunky smallies out on a main lake point. Talked to 3 other boats who reported tough fishing. DNR was at the ramp doing boat inspections.
> View attachment 261149


Very nice! I hit 2 footballs SHALLOW  the other night out there lookin for eyes. One pushing 18" the other about 16. Absolutly crushed the ripnraps.... theere not minding the dirty waters!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody seeing any shallow crappie yet? Im gonna try acouple of my spots here shortly. H20 tempsclimbing im hoping to find a few...


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Anybody seeing any shallow crappie yet? Im gonna try acouple of my spots here shortly. H20 tempsclimbing im hoping to find a few...


one report from sunday said he "heard" guys were killing crappies further north on the lake. i have not tried yet but might this evening. warm days and spring full moon usually a good trigger but cold nights probably have been holding em back a little. i look forward to a report if you give it a try.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> one report from sunday said he "heard" guys were killing crappies further north on the lake. i have not tried yet but might this evening. warm days and spring full moon usually a good trigger but cold nights probably have been holding em back a little. i look forward to a report if you give it a try.


Struck out. Fished 3 smaller laydowns an some cat-tails. Very back of cove,an midway out a cove,south section,jig/float for 10 minutes or so in each area. An tossed a jig w/o a float a tad deeper.


----------

